# Anyone interested in artrock?



## PunkFurry (Jul 20, 2009)

Being a lurker here on FA has not been something I am proud of....

It's not due to unproductiveness as it is more of a fear that people won't care about what I post.

Currently, I'm one of the lead members of an art rock group, called Pablo Nachozzz, which has been put on hiatus over the summer. Over the past year, we've come out with about 2 albums worth of material, and actually put together one album, mastered and released for the public...but it's not for everyone. The "music" is basically us riffing into a mic in a 5x5 room without lights. No direction, no planning, no brains. We're all skilled musicians in our own right, but we basically have only a 5 or 4 string guitar (depending on the day) and our voices to show in this...and none of us are vocalists...it's mostly just pseudo-witty banter between us on about 5 tracks, 1 or 2 takes for every track, over a guitar track that's basically our guitarist strumming out whatever he feels like for 3 minutes....

To sum it up, it get's crazy, and it's mostly humorous stuff, but it ends up being pretty good...however, it's very off-time, off-key, and off the beaten track...which is just how we like it...so...if you want to hear this shit, send me a message, and +watch me if you want...If I get five people respond, I'll post it up...you'll know which one it is by the picture of the Mexican and the bear with a superman logo on him.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/punkfurry/


----------



## Rhyrs (Jul 28, 2009)

Sure! Post it! I'm sure any kind of music will be loved by somebody.


----------



## PunkFurry (Jul 31, 2009)

Alright....I posted up something....and ten minutes later...someone posted on it...

"wow. i skipped from :40 to 9:40 and missed nothing.

thank you Kent Jennings. O_O"

Uncalled for...really


----------

